

Create real-time maps from data anywhere on the web - andrewxhill
http://blog.cartodb.com/post/65639747344/create-real-time-maps-from-data-anywhere-on-the-web

======
andrewxhill
Here is the live rain map being generated from NOAA data,
[http://cdb.io/1dyoyWY](http://cdb.io/1dyoyWY)

